# ::GruvenParts.com Releases New Parts for VW/Audi Hybrid Motors!!



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Visit the GruvenParts.com Online Store*

*www.GruvenParts.com* is located in Atlanta, GA and specializes in fabricating bulletproof hardware for your VW/Audi.
Our focus is on hand made, high quality custom parts that are intended for serious track abuse. In fact, the company was founded for one simple reason: *We get pissed when parts break.* 

We have supplied our race hardware to many of the larger forum vendors, racing teams, and weekend warriors alike. In fact, the ideas behind most of what we currently sell come from the great people on the forums like you! If you would like us to design a custom part for your vehicle, please feel free to get in touch with us. If you lead us to another part, you will be given free or deeply discounted parts for evaluating prototypes. Just email or call – it's, that’s simple. 

Our current line up of indestructible hardware includes adjustable control arms, billet crack pipes, intake mani bushing sets, pulley kits, coolant flanges, trans mod parts, hood pulls, trick VR billet and carbon fiber key chains and many more custom parts for your VW/Audi/BMW. 

We are always adding new custom parts so come visit our store by clicking on the pic above.

**** NOW SHIPPING WORLDWIDE!!****

*www.GruvenParts.com*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*02A Billet Stainless Steel Short Shifter Bracket*

Replace the weak plastic link in your cable shift mechanism with this one *made from Aerospace grade, hardened stainless steel.* Reduces side/side shift throw by 35%! This part replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6.

Replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) 


*Stainless FWD/AFT Steel Shift Cable Repair Block*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these solid stainless fwd/aft cable and side/side cable shift repair blocks for cable shift VW vehicles. These parts will quickly replace the weak forward end of the factory fwd/aft and side/side shift cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) where it connects to the transmission linkage. There is no need to source an entire shift cable mechanism (which is very hard to find, and also quite pricey) in the event of a broken fwd/aft or side/side shift cable. And if your cables are not yet broken, throw 1 of each of these in the glove box and be prepared for the inevitable! 

These repair blocks repair the FWD/AFT and SIDE/SIDE cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6. Please select the appropriate cable, as the blocks are different.

Add some indestructible hardware to the factory cable shift mechanism where it needs it most! Buy these parts together and save!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3 (MK4 coming soon). These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. We can also chrome plate, anodize, or powder coat in any color (please inquire via email to [email protected]). We can also handle "special" orders if you want a custom design (please inquire via email). 


*Engine Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*Close Up Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

We'll also begin work on the MK4 versions as well, stay tuned!

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Corrado G60 Power Pulleys !*

GruvenParts.com has designed CNC billet aluminum Crank, Alternator, and Tensioner pulleys for the Corrado G60 8V Engines. Each pulley is precision machined to a run out of less than .001 on one of our HAAS CNC mill-lathes. The products are completed entirely on the CNC mill, and therefore have a nearly chrome surface finish. Our G60 Pulley Kit reduces rotating mass by over 5 lbs. Added bonus - ditching those cheap plastic factory tensioner wheels!

Buy them as a set and save !!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank : 037-105-255 (037105255)
Tens : 074-145-278E (074145278E)
Alt : 037-903-119 (037903119)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Treat your dub bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Happy Friday!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* VW/Audi 1.8T/2.0T Billet Intake Links ! *

*GruvenParts.com is proud to announce the release of these billet intake drive unit linkage arms for the VW/Audi 1.8T and 2.0T engines!*. 

*Ours are Guaranteed for Life!* - Would VW / Audi say that about theirs ??! 

This GruvenParts.com billet linkage arm replaces the plastic intake manifold linkage arm found on p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS) manifold, as well as manifold part numbers 06J-133-201-AL, 06J-133-201-G (06J133201AL, and 06J133201G).

As you already know if you are reading this, the OEM linkage arm is made from cheap plastic and becomes very brittle in the engine heat. The linkage arm socket often pops off of the ball on the manifold, rendering the variable intake manifold useless. This in turn causes a check engine light to illuminate as well as poor driveability, reduced power, and reduced fuel economy. Of course VW/Audi will not sell you *JUST* this part, you have to buy and install an entire new intake manifold to replace the cheap plastic linkage arm (with another cheap plastic linkage arm). While the manifold is pricey, the installation of the manifold and the entire manifold gasket set is where it will really cost you – most dealers and shops charge about $1,200 to remove/replace the intake manifold!

We think having to pay over $1,200 to replace a poorly designed plastic part on your intake manifold is ridiculous (and that’s putting it nicely). 

GruvenParts.com is now producing these linkage arms the way VW/Audi should have: from a solid chunk of *6061-T651 Aircraft Grade Aluminum* on a 4 axis CNC milling center. Ours come with a special Delrin insert installed into the machined socket to precisely mate with the ball on the intake manifold. This provides excellent lubrication and unmatched strength. Did we mention *Ours are Guaranteed for Life!*

This part can be installed with the manifold on the engine. Unclip the 2 actuator halves and remove the long spring and rubber diaphragm within the actuator. Unclip the useless plastic linkage arm from the manifold ball (if it hasn’t done that on its own already). Reinstall the rubber diaphragm onto our billet link arm, slide it thru the actuator, then firmly snap it onto the ball. Replace the spring and snap the actuator halves together. This should take 10 minutes, and you can do this yourself – no need for $1,000 in labor to replace a whole manifold! 


You asked us for it and we listened. Another great billet replacement part to rid your VW/Audi of the weak plastic parts!

*Applications:*
Volkswagen : Beetle, EOS, CC, Golf and Jetta V and VI, Passat B6, and Tiguan 1 and 2 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).

Audi :
A3, TT, TT Coupe, TT Roadster 2007-2012 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*ABA / Corrado G60 / MK2 Billet Dipstick*

*www.GruvenParts.com* is proud to release these gorgeous *Billet Dipsticks* to replace both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B). Our billet dipstick is CNC’d from a solid block of 6061-T651 aluminum with a stainless steel cable permanently attached. The cable end has a flitting with hash marks to signify oil level min and max. 

As an added bonus, this part is made to perfectly fit our Billet Dipstick Funnels and can be ordered as a set to save! If you are ordering the billet funnel with the billet dipstick, please ensure your car uses dipstick funnel OEM P/N 053-103-663 (053103663). 

This billet dipstick replaces both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B) and fits the following vehicles : 

1993-1999 Jetta/Golf/Passat/Cabrio w.2.0 ABA engine 
1990-1992 Corrado G60 1.8L 
1985-1992 Jetta/Golf/Passat w/1.6L and 1.8L engines

Don’t see your car listed here? Don’t worry! We have many more of these billet dipsticks coming for nearly all makes / models. Visit www.GruvenParts.com for the latest.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Treat your DUB!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*AAA VR6 Billet Dipsticks*

www.GruvenParts.com is proud to release this *Billet Dipstick *for all AAA VR6 Corrado, Golf, Jetta, and Passat!

The gorgeous dipstick is CNC’d from a chunk of aerospace grade aluminum and contains 2 chemically resistant O-rings for a perfect fit and seal. 

Get rid of the ugly plastic dipstick and replace with our billet version!

This part replaces the dipstick on AAA VR6 engines found on Corrado VR6, MK3 Golf, Jetta, and Passat with OEM dipstick p/n 021115607 and OEM tube p/n 021115629E.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines*

These bushings replace the following OEM part numbers -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos

Another Vortex 1st - You told us about the chronic rattles common to the intake manifold change-over valve on the 12V and 24V VR6 engines and we listened. Our bushings provide the fit that VW should have used to prevent intake manifold wear.

Our bushings are designed to provide more contact area and a tighter fit to secure the intake manifold change-over rod. Continuing to use the weak OEM bushings will result in the change-over rod vibrating (the source of the rattle), which in turn will damage the intake manifold itself. Last we checked, these intake manifolds were running close to $1,000 and are only available from VW. Dont take chances by waiting, replace the bushings with our versions BEFORE rattling occurs! There is no need to replace the rod itself, just the bushings.

These bushings replace the following OEM part numbers -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, EOS


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Tuesday Billet Bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Hope everyone had a great weekend!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Throwback Thursday!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Throwback Thursday!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*SPC 81350 Audi B5, B6, B7, C5, and VW B5 Adjustable Front Control Arms!*

**** GROUP BUY PRICING IS IN EFFECT --- SET OF 4 --- LIMITED AVAILABILITY ****

As many of you have found out, when lowering your suspension, camber and toe become misaligned which leads to expensive tire wear and poor handling. Since the OEM has made no provisions for lowering the vehicle, there is no adjustment that can be made to bring the wheels back into alignment on a lowered vehicle. 

SPC has released this *Set of 4* adjustable front upper control arms which will allow +/- 1.5 degrees Camber and/or Caster change for these vehicles. These arms directly replace factory fixed-length arms, allowing easy adjustments after installation. Engineered for both street and track use, forged 6061-T6 aluminum ends with large 18mm threaded adjuster links assure this is the strongest kit available. Maintenance free ball joints and bushings provide factory ride, handling, and NVH performance.

Click here to see the installation video : 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXG2BcVceAg

These come as a *SET OF 4* and fit the following models :
Audi A4/S4/RS4 – 1996-2008 (B5, B6, B7, C5)
Audi A6/RS6 (incl. AllRoad) - 1998-2004
VW Passat - 1998-2005

This product is SPC 81350 and replaces OEM Part Numbers 8E0-407-505C, 8E0-407-505A, 8E0-407-506C, 8E0-407-506A, 8E0-407-509C, 8E0-407-509A, 8E0-407-510A (and possibly others). (8E0407505C, 8E0407505A, 8E0407506C, 8E0407506A, 8E0407509C, 8E0407509A, 8E0407510A)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Corrado G60 Power Pulleys !*

GruvenParts.com has designed CNC billet aluminum Crank, Alternator, and Tensioner pulleys for the Corrado G60 8V Engines. Each pulley is precision machined to a run out of less than .001 on one of our HAAS CNC mill-lathes. The products are completed entirely on the CNC mill, and therefore have a nearly chrome surface finish. Our G60 Pulley Kit reduces rotating mass by over 5 lbs. Added bonus - ditching those cheap plastic factory tensioner wheels!

Buy them as a set and save !!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank : 037-105-255 (037105255)
Tens : 074-145-278E (074145278E)
Alt : 037-903-119 (037903119)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3 (MK4 coming soon). These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. We can also chrome plate, anodize, or powder coat in any color (please inquire via email to [email protected]). We can also handle "special" orders if you want a custom design (please inquire via email). 


*Engine Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*Close Up Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

We'll also begin work on the MK4 versions as well, stay tuned!

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Now $10 off this week only !





GruvenParts.com said:


> *SPC 81350 Audi B5, B6, B7, C5, and VW B5 Adjustable Front Control Arms!*
> 
> **** GROUP BUY PRICING IS IN EFFECT --- SET OF 4 --- LIMITED AVAILABILITY ****
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*ABA / Corrado G60 / MK2 Billet Dipstick*

*www.GruvenParts.com* is proud to release these gorgeous *Billet Dipsticks* to replace both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B). Our billet dipstick is CNC’d from a solid block of 6061-T651 aluminum with a stainless steel cable permanently attached. The cable end has a flitting with hash marks to signify oil level min and max. 

As an added bonus, this part is made to perfectly fit our Billet Dipstick Funnels and can be ordered as a set to save! If you are ordering the billet funnel with the billet dipstick, please ensure your car uses dipstick funnel OEM P/N 053-103-663 (053103663). 

This billet dipstick replaces both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B) and fits the following vehicles : 

1993-1999 Jetta/Golf/Passat/Cabrio w.2.0 ABA engine 
1990-1992 Corrado G60 1.8L 
1985-1992 Jetta/Golf/Passat w/1.6L and 1.8L engines

Don’t see your car listed here? Don’t worry! We have many more of these billet dipsticks coming for nearly all makes / models. Visit www.GruvenParts.com for the latest.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Hope everyone has a Happy & Safe Memorial Day Weekend!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Corrado G60 Power Pulleys !*

GruvenParts.com has designed CNC billet aluminum Crank, Alternator, and Tensioner pulleys for the Corrado G60 8V Engines. Each pulley is precision machined to a run out of less than .001 on one of our HAAS CNC mill-lathes. The products are completed entirely on the CNC mill, and therefore have a nearly chrome surface finish. Our G60 Pulley Kit reduces rotating mass by over 5 lbs. Added bonus - ditching those cheap plastic factory tensioner wheels!

Buy them as a set and save !!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank : 037-105-255 (037105255)
Tens : 074-145-278E (074145278E)
Alt : 037-903-119 (037903119)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet VW/Audi 24V 2.8/3.2/3.6L Oil Filter Housing Caps !*

*Modular Billet Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi 24V 2.8/3.2/3.6L Engines ! *

This product is intended to replace VW/Audi Part Number 071-115-433 (071115433). Please check the OEM part number of your oil filter housing cap before ordering. You can do this easily by calling your dealer and giving them your VIN # and asking them to tell you the part number for your oil filter housing cap. 

Just like our best selling billet MK2/MK3/MK4 VR6 and 4.2L V8 oil filter housing caps -- This one was worth the wait ! Never, but *NEVER break a flimsy plastic oil filter housing again*. Or deal with the unsightly leaks created by the cheaply made (yet expensive) plastic OEM housing cracking and deflecting. We made this one the way VW and Audi should have – from A SOLID BLOCK OF ALUMINUM, by God!

First, we start with a massive solid chunk of *Aircraft Grade 6061-T6511 Aluminum*. The section is delicately placed on one of our special CNC machining centers and precision cut to EXACTLY match the OEM plastic housing. The metal gods (well, in this case, one of our highly talented CNC programmers) has programmed elaborate steps for the very time consuming and expensive operation of profiling the special buttress threads into the housing using the exact DIN spec thread cutting tool required for a perfect seal.

This part comes with *2 threaded holes *(M10x1) with steel drain plugs installed in both as shown in the pictures. You can therefore choose to install a VDO pressure sender in the center hole (VDO P/N 360 015) and/or a VDO temperature sender in either the outboard threaded hole or center threaded hole (VDO P/N 323 423). Please note the pressure sender will only fit in the center hole due to its size. Either hole can be retained as a drain. Please note the temperature and pressure senders are not included, you can source those from many retailers (such as Summit Racing). This *DOES* include the 2 steel drain plugs.

This product is intended to replace VW/Audi Part Numbers 071-115-433 (071115433) or equivalent. Please check the OEM part number of your oil filter housing cap before ordering. You can do this easily by calling your dealer and giving them your VIN #. 
*
Application Guide :*
Audi A3 8P All 3.2L
Audi A3 8P All V6 3.2L
Audi TT MKI All 3.2L
Audi TT MKII All 3.2L

Volkswagen CC 4Motion VR6
Volkswagen CC FWD VR6
Volkswagen Eurovan T4 All VR6 24v
Volkswagen Golf IV All VR6 24v
Volkswagen Jetta IV All VR6 24v
Volkswagen Passat B6 All 3.6L
Volkswagen R32 MKIV All All
Volkswagen R32 MKV All All

*Special Note At The End* : 
You will need to carefully remove the sping bypass valve located at the base of your OEM plastic oil filter cap and install it into this billet housing cap. Carefully push down on the bypass valve inside your OEM cap and deflect the spring to 1 side fully. The whole bypass valve will then unclip from the plastic OEM cap. Install it in the same position into our billet cap. It is easiest to do this on a work bench, just use a suitable deep well socket to fit against the spring bypass valve, face the cap down (bowl at top) while aligning the bypass valve with the metal tangs on our billet housing. Then apply about 10 lbs of force downward while wiggling side to side gently. Your existing bypass valve will snap into place over the metal tangs in our housing. YOU MUST INSTALL THE BYPASS VALVE. If you do not, the oil will simply bypass the filter and will not be cleaned.

When installing this cap into the oil filter housing, please clean all threads and use a bit of anti-seize on the threads of our part to make this easier to remove during your next oil change. Also, be sure to lubricate the o-ring with some fresh oil so it is not torn during installation. This part doesnt come with the O-ring -- that comes with the filter itself.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Billet VW/Audi 2.0 TDI Intake Manifold Linkage Arm ! *

* Please Note : This is a Pre-Buy * Parts will be shipping to customers by mid July 2014. I will update the site page (and site picture) once parts are in stock. This will be 1st come 1st served, so get your order in today!

GruvenParts is happy to release these *LIFETIME GUARANTEED* billet intake manifold flapper linkage arms to replace the faulty plastic linkage arms on intake manifold *P/N 03L-129-711E (03L129711E)* found on the 2.0 TDI motors common to most VW and Audi MK5 chassis cars (see below for full applications list).

The OEM intake manifold contains a flapper mechanism which is driven by a flimsy plastic linkage arm that quickly breaks or otherwise becomes disconnected. Once the linkage arm no longer operates the flapper valve, you can expect a P2015 check engine light, as well as poor engine idle, loss of power, and reduced fuel economy. Of course, VW/Audi will not provide just the plastic linkage arm replacement (and why would you want it?!). Instead, they require you to buy an entire new intake manifold for $500, then pay another $1,000 in labor to replace it. We have heard enough from frustrated owners about this situation and now have come up with a permanent fix (that doesn't involve a $1500 trip to your VW or Audi dealer!).

www.GruvenParts.com has created an *aircraft grade 6061-T651 billet aluminum linkage arm* using one of our in-house 4 axis HAAS CNC milling centers. We utilize similar proven innovations from our other billet intake linkage arms that include special Delrin retention sockets installed into the arm body to provide a lifetime wear surface. Our product connects securely to the mating balls and will not break or become dislodged.

And, our billet aluminum linkage arm can be installed with the intake manifold on the vehicle savings big $ and time in labor since you are not replacing parts that dont need to be replaced. It also comes with a *LIFETIME WARRANTY*. You will never need to deal with this issue again! Fix this once and enjoy your great TDI ! 

*Applications :*

2.0 TDI Engines with Intake Manifold P/N 03L-129-711E (03L129711E) -- Please verify you have this intake manifold before ordering by calling your local VW/Audi dealer and providing them with your VIN #. We do accept returns, but you may be assessed shipping and restocking fees, so its best to verify before ordering! This list below in no way represents ALL the vehicles this fits on, this is merely some. Please verify your intake manifold part number to confirm.

2010-2012 VW Golf w/2.0 TDI
2005-2012 VW Jetta/Sportwagen w/2.0 TDI
2009-2012 Passat w/2.0 TDI
2009-2012 Audi A3 w/2.0 TDI
2010-2012 Audi A5 w/2.0 TDI
2009-2011 Audi A6/S6 w/2.0 TDI
2009-2012 Audi Q5 w/2.0 TDI


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet Stainless VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade Corrosion Resistant 303 Stainless Steel* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic tube or lesser metal versions often break or corrode causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Stainless* Version when doing this job.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Corrado G60 Power Pulleys !*

GruvenParts.com has designed CNC billet aluminum Crank, Alternator, and Tensioner pulleys for the Corrado G60 8V Engines. Each pulley is precision machined to a run out of less than .001 on one of our HAAS CNC mill-lathes. The products are completed entirely on the CNC mill, and therefore have a nearly chrome surface finish. Our G60 Pulley Kit reduces rotating mass by over 5 lbs. Added bonus - ditching those cheap plastic factory tensioner wheels!

Buy them as a set and save !!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank : 037-105-255 (037105255)
Tens : 074-145-278E (074145278E)
Alt : 037-903-119 (037903119)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these *Billet Front Adjustable Swaybar End Link sets* for the Audi TT MK1 and VW MK4 R32.

We start with a center body made from *6061-T651 aircraft grade Aluminum* hex to replace the flimsy non-adjustable OEM spaghetti links. We then add super strong *6,000 lbs radial load capacity* sealed ball joints on either end to provide many years of noise free operation. Our ball joints have a built in dust boots to seal out the elements and do not require any maintenance. If they ever do need to be replaced, they can bought seperately on our site. These linkages will not deflect under the hardest track corners and will provide the most accurate handling.

All center sections are powder coated with a thick layer of either *Gloss Black or Bilstein Jazz Blue* - please choose during check out.
Our design allows simple and quick adjustment *on the car*. Simply loosen the jam nuts at either end and spin the center body portion to lengthen or shorten, then retighten the jam nuts. 

This adjustable design will provide +/- 1 inch of adjustment on the car, which is enough to handle all lowered (or raised) set ups. You want the stabilizer bar end links to be as vertical as possible, perpendicular to the swaybar itself to avoid any loading in the fwd/aft direction.

Applications :
This product comes as a set of 2 endlinks and replaces OEM P/N's 1J0-411-315D *(1J0411315D)* and 1J0-411-316D *(1J0411316D) *found on the following vehicles and possibly other makes, please verify your OEM part numbers match these listed :

*1999-2006 Audi TT MK1 (all)
2004 VW R32 (all)


** And dont forget to also check our our rear adjustable control arms and swaybar end links !*


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*2.0T FSI BPY Engine Billet Pulleys!*

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce our billet lightweight alternator and tensioner pulleys for the VW and Audi 2.0T FSI engines! Read at the end for the billet crank pulley that's coming soon!

*Lightweight Billet Aluminum 2.0T BPY Engine Alternator Pulley* 
Ditch the super heavy 1 lb clutched alternator pulley on your 2.0T FSI in favor of this 125 gram billet aluminum version designed using high tech CAD software and crafted on one of our CNC's. Ours is precision CNC'd from 6061-T651 aluminum with a total runout of less than .001"! All this means a smoother and quiter engine that revs quicker off idle. Comes complete with high grade nut and thrust washer. Installs quick but please follow all Volkswagen/Audi installation instructions.

This part replaces OEM P/N 022-903-119C (022903119C) clutch-style(one-way) alternator pulley as well as P/N 038-903-119B (038903119B) solid alternator pulley and fits VW Golf, GTI, Jetta, EOS, Passat and Audi A3, TT with 2.0T FSI BPY Engine code. Please check your OEM part number and check the part interchangeability note at the end of this page.

*Lightweight Billet Aluminum 2.0T BPY Engine Tensioner Pulley*
Plastic may have made the bean counters at VW happy, but it has no business as a tensioner pulley on your high strung VW/Audi 2.0T FSI motor. Ours is extremely light weight and contains a precision 20K RPM SKF bearing that will perform more quietly and far outlast the OEM plastic pulley. Installation is a breeze – simply release belt tension, remove the tensioner pulley bolt, and swap ours in. Note - the torx bolt loosens counterclockwise (normal, right hand bolt). Please follow all Volkswagen/Audi installation instructions for installation. 

This part replaces the pulley found the tensioner OEM P/N 06F-903-315 (06F903315) and fits VW Golf, GTI, Jetta, EOS, Passat and Audi A3, TT with 2.0T FSI BPY Engine code. Please check your OEM part number for verification before ordering!

*Alternator Pulley Part Number Interchange Information*
The GruvenParts.com billet lightweight 2.0T FSI BPY alternator pulley is designed to replace OEM P/N 022-903-119C (022903119C) clutch-style(one-way) alternator pulley as well as P/N 038-903-119B (038903119B). The following part numbers are also interchangeable :

022903119C ; 021903026A; 021903119G; 022-903-119-A; 022903028A; 022903119A; 028903030; 028903030A; 028903119AL; 028903119AM; 038-903-119-A; 038-903-119-T; 038903023K; 038903023L; 038903023Q; 038903023QX; 038903023R; 038903023RX; 038903024A; 038903024B; 038903024C; 038903024D; 038903024E; 038903024F; 038903024G; 038903119A; 038903119S; 038903119T; 03G903119; 03G903119A; 045903023; 045903023B; 045903023F

038903119B ; 028-903-119-2; 028903026H; 028903028C; 028903028CX; 028903028D; 030-903-119-D; 030903023H; 030903023J; 030903023L; 030903023LX; 030903119D; 036903024; 036903024A; 036903024AX; 036903024P; 036903026; 036903026A; 036903026B; 037903025E; 037903025EX; 037903025FX; 037903025J; 037903025K; 037903025Q; 037903025R; 037903026C; 06A903026; 06A903026A; 06A903026B; 06A903026C

022903119C ; 021903026A; 021903119G; 022-903-119-A; 022903028A; 022903119A; 028903030; 028903030A; 028903119AL; 028903119AM; 038-903-119-A; 038-903-119-T; 038903023Q; 038903023QX; 038903023RX; 038903024A; 038903024C; 038903024D

*Billet Crank Pulley Pre-Buy*
GruvenParts is happy to announce the Pre-Buy for the 2.0T FSI billet lightweight crank pulleys! If you want 1, please email [email protected].


*2.0T FSI BPY Engine Billet Crank Pulley!*

This billet crank pulley will *reduce the rotating mass by approximately 2.4 lbs (1133 grams) *and makes an excellent addition to our other 2.0T FSI engine pulleys. 

The crank pulley is machined from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum on one of our precision HAAS CNC mill lathes to a run out of less than .001". The pulley includes the factory timing marks and exactly replicates the OEM pulley geometry (NOT under-drive).

We will begin manufacturing these once we have 10 pre-orders, so get on the list now by ordering in advance.

This part replaces OEM P/N 06F-105-243H (06F105243H), 06F-105-243J(06F105243J) VW and Audi Crank Pulleys and fits the following vehicles :

Volkswagen EOS, Golf, GTI, Jetta, and Passat with the BPY Engine Code 2.0T FSI motor.

Audi A3 and A4 with BPY Engine code 2.0T FSI motor. 

*Pre-Release Notes -- Please Read Carefully*
This is a Pre-Release for the crank pulley (all others are in stock). Once we receive 10 paid orders, we will manufacture this part. The lead time to manufacture is 3 weeks once we receive the 10th order. If we do not ever get to 10 orders in a timely manner, we will refund all existing orders. You can check the status of the Pre-Order by calling or emailing us anytime.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*2.0T FSI BPY Engine Billet Pulleys!*

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce our billet lightweight alternator and tensioner pulleys for the VW and Audi 2.0T FSI engines! Read at the end for the billet crank pulley that's coming soon!

*Lightweight Billet Aluminum 2.0T BPY Engine Alternator Pulley* 
Ditch the super heavy 1 lb clutched alternator pulley on your 2.0T FSI in favor of this 125 gram billet aluminum version designed using high tech CAD software and crafted on one of our CNC's. Ours is precision CNC'd from 6061-T651 aluminum with a total runout of less than .001"! All this means a smoother and quiter engine that revs quicker off idle. Comes complete with high grade nut and thrust washer. Installs quick but please follow all Volkswagen/Audi installation instructions.

This part replaces OEM P/N 022-903-119C (022903119C) clutch-style(one-way) alternator pulley as well as P/N 038-903-119B (038903119B) solid alternator pulley and fits VW Golf, GTI, Jetta, EOS, Passat and Audi A3, TT with 2.0T FSI BPY Engine code. Please check your OEM part number and check the part interchangeability note at the end of this page.

*Lightweight Billet Aluminum 2.0T BPY Engine Tensioner Pulley*
Plastic may have made the bean counters at VW happy, but it has no business as a tensioner pulley on your high strung VW/Audi 2.0T FSI motor. Ours is extremely light weight and contains a precision 20K RPM SKF bearing that will perform more quietly and far outlast the OEM plastic pulley. Installation is a breeze – simply release belt tension, remove the tensioner pulley bolt, and swap ours in. Note - the torx bolt loosens counterclockwise (normal, right hand bolt). Please follow all Volkswagen/Audi installation instructions for installation. 

This part replaces the pulley found the tensioner OEM P/N 06F-903-315 (06F903315) and fits VW Golf, GTI, Jetta, EOS, Passat and Audi A3, TT with 2.0T FSI BPY Engine code. Please check your OEM part number for verification before ordering!

*Alternator Pulley Part Number Interchange Information*
The GruvenParts.com billet lightweight 2.0T FSI BPY alternator pulley is designed to replace OEM P/N 022-903-119C (022903119C) clutch-style(one-way) alternator pulley as well as P/N 038-903-119B (038903119B). The following part numbers are also interchangeable :

022903119C ; 021903026A; 021903119G; 022-903-119-A; 022903028A; 022903119A; 028903030; 028903030A; 028903119AL; 028903119AM; 038-903-119-A; 038-903-119-T; 038903023K; 038903023L; 038903023Q; 038903023QX; 038903023R; 038903023RX; 038903024A; 038903024B; 038903024C; 038903024D; 038903024E; 038903024F; 038903024G; 038903119A; 038903119S; 038903119T; 03G903119; 03G903119A; 045903023; 045903023B; 045903023F

038903119B ; 028-903-119-2; 028903026H; 028903028C; 028903028CX; 028903028D; 030-903-119-D; 030903023H; 030903023J; 030903023L; 030903023LX; 030903119D; 036903024; 036903024A; 036903024AX; 036903024P; 036903026; 036903026A; 036903026B; 037903025E; 037903025EX; 037903025FX; 037903025J; 037903025K; 037903025Q; 037903025R; 037903026C; 06A903026; 06A903026A; 06A903026B; 06A903026C

022903119C ; 021903026A; 021903119G; 022-903-119-A; 022903028A; 022903119A; 028903030; 028903030A; 028903119AL; 028903119AM; 038-903-119-A; 038-903-119-T; 038903023Q; 038903023QX; 038903023RX; 038903024A; 038903024C; 038903024D

*Billet Crank Pulley Pre-Buy*
GruvenParts is happy to announce the Pre-Buy for the 2.0T FSI billet lightweight crank pulleys! If you want 1, please email [email protected].


*2.0T FSI BPY Engine Billet Crank Pulley!*

This billet crank pulley will *reduce the rotating mass by approximately 2.4 lbs (1133 grams) *and makes an excellent addition to our other 2.0T FSI engine pulleys. 

The crank pulley is machined from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum on one of our precision HAAS CNC mill lathes to a run out of less than .001". The pulley includes the factory timing marks and exactly replicates the OEM pulley geometry (NOT under-drive).

We will begin manufacturing these once we have 10 pre-orders, so get on the list now by ordering in advance.

This part replaces OEM P/N 06F-105-243H (06F105243H), 06F-105-243J(06F105243J) VW and Audi Crank Pulleys and fits the following vehicles :

Volkswagen EOS, Golf, GTI, Jetta, and Passat with the BPY Engine Code 2.0T FSI motor.

Audi A3 and A4 with BPY Engine code 2.0T FSI motor. 

*Pre-Release Notes -- Please Read Carefully*
This is a Pre-Release for the crank pulley (all others are in stock). Once we receive 10 paid orders, we will manufacture this part. The lead time to manufacture is 3 weeks once we receive the 10th order. If we do not ever get to 10 orders in a timely manner, we will refund all existing orders. You can check the status of the Pre-Order by calling or emailing us anytime.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*2.0L BPY Engine Billet Dipsticks*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these unbreakable Billet Aluminum Dipsticks to replace OEM part number 06F-115-611F (06F115611F) for the Audi A3, TT, Volkswagen EOS, Golf, Jetta, Passat, and Rabbit. See the complete application list below. 
We’re all well aware that the OEM’s cheap orange plastic dipstick on these engines has a small clip that breaks off the 2nd time you check your oil. The broken plastic pieces commonly fall down the oil dipstick tube resulting in contamination in the oil pan. Once broken, the OEM plastic dipstick flops around on the tube causing vacuum and oil leaks, drivability issues, and a big mess. 

GruvenParts.com has ended all that plastic silliness by releasing these high quality dipsticks machined from billet aluminum with a specially sized O-ring. The O-ring creates a tight seal against the tube and will last far longer than the cheesy orange plastic version (while looking a whole lot better!). 

Our billet dipstick is CNC’d from a solid block of 6061-T651 aluminum with a stainless steel cable permanently attached. The cable end has a fitting with hash marks to signify oil level min and max. 

This billet aluminum dipstick replaces OEM P/N 06F-115-611F (06F115611F) on OEM tube P/N 06F-103-663H (06F103663H) and fits the following vehicles : 

2006-2008 Audi A3 2.0L Sportback BPY 
2009 Audi TT 2.0L BPY

2007-2008 Volkswagen EOS 2.0L BPY 
2008 Volkswagen Golf 2.0L BPY 
2005-2007 Volkswagen Jetta 2.0L (including GLI) BPY
2006-2008 Volkswagen Passat 2.0T Sedan BPY 
2006-2008 Volkswagen Rabbit 2.0L GTI Turbo BPY


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*BPY Engine Upper Rad Hose Billet 4Y Fitting!*

*GruvenParts.com is happy to release our Billet Upper Radiator Hose 4Y Coolant Fittings for VW Golf/Jetta/Passat/EOS and Audi TT/A3 with BPY Engine -- P/N 1K0-121-087H (1K0121087H). *

The OEM plastic 4Y connector used in the upper radiator hose is prone to cracking and leaking which often results in a rapid loss of coolant which can permanently damage your motor. 

The GruvenParts.com billet 4Y Pipe is machined from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Aluminum*, professionally TIG welded, and then pressure checked by our licensed welders. This one will permanently stop the nonsense caused by the VW/Audi cheap plastic coolant fitting.

This billet 4Y Pipe is intended to replace the plastic 4Y fitting OEM P/N 1K0-121-087H (1K0121087H) found in the upper radiator hose of the BPY Engine Code VW's and Audis :
*
VW EOS – 07-11
VW Jetta – 05-10
VW Golf – 06-12
VW Passat – 06-08

Audi A3 – 05-12
Audi TT – 07-12
*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3 (MK4 coming soon). These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. We can also chrome plate, anodize, or powder coat in any color (please inquire via email to [email protected]). We can also handle "special" orders if you want a custom design (please inquire via email). 


*Engine Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*Close Up Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

We'll also begin work on the MK4 versions as well, stay tuned!

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines*

These bushings replace the following OEM part numbers -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos

Another Vortex 1st - You told us about the chronic rattles common to the intake manifold change-over valve on the 12V and 24V VR6 engines and we listened. Our bushings provide the fit that VW should have used to prevent intake manifold wear.

Our bushings are designed to provide more contact area and a tighter fit to secure the intake manifold change-over rod. Continuing to use the weak OEM bushings will result in the change-over rod vibrating (the source of the rattle), which in turn will damage the intake manifold itself. Last we checked, these intake manifolds were running close to $1,000 and are only available from VW. Dont take chances by waiting, replace the bushings with our versions BEFORE rattling occurs! There is no need to replace the rod itself, just the bushings.

These bushings replace the following OEM part numbers -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, EOS


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*ABA / Corrado G60 / MK2 Billet Dipstick*

*www.GruvenParts.com* is proud to release these gorgeous *Billet Dipsticks* to replace both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B). Our billet dipstick is CNC’d from a solid block of 6061-T651 aluminum with a stainless steel cable permanently attached. The cable end has a flitting with hash marks to signify oil level min and max. 

As an added bonus, this part is made to perfectly fit our Billet Dipstick Funnels and can be ordered as a set to save! If you are ordering the billet funnel with the billet dipstick, please ensure your car uses dipstick funnel OEM P/N 053-103-663 (053103663). 

This billet dipstick replaces both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B) and fits the following vehicles : 

1993-1999 Jetta/Golf/Passat/Cabrio w.2.0 ABA engine 
1990-1992 Corrado G60 1.8L 
1985-1992 Jetta/Golf/Passat w/1.6L and 1.8L engines

Don’t see your car listed here? Don’t worry! We have many more of these billet dipsticks coming for nearly all makes / models. Visit www.GruvenParts.com for the latest.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* VW/Audi 1.8T/2.0T Billet Intake Links ! *

*GruvenParts.com is proud to announce the release of these billet intake drive unit linkage arms for the VW/Audi 1.8T and 2.0T engines!*. 

*Ours are Guaranteed for Life!* - Would VW / Audi say that about theirs ??! 

This GruvenParts.com billet linkage arm replaces the plastic intake manifold linkage arm found on p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS) manifold, as well as manifold part numbers 06J-133-201-AL, 06J-133-201-G (06J133201AL, and 06J133201G).

As you already know if you are reading this, the OEM linkage arm is made from cheap plastic and becomes very brittle in the engine heat. The linkage arm socket often pops off of the ball on the manifold, rendering the variable intake manifold useless. This in turn causes a check engine light to illuminate as well as poor driveability, reduced power, and reduced fuel economy. Of course VW/Audi will not sell you *JUST* this part, you have to buy and install an entire new intake manifold to replace the cheap plastic linkage arm (with another cheap plastic linkage arm). While the manifold is pricey, the installation of the manifold and the entire manifold gasket set is where it will really cost you – most dealers and shops charge about $1,200 to remove/replace the intake manifold!

We think having to pay over $1,200 to replace a poorly designed plastic part on your intake manifold is ridiculous (and that’s putting it nicely). 

GruvenParts.com is now producing these linkage arms the way VW/Audi should have: from a solid chunk of *6061-T651 Aircraft Grade Aluminum* on a 4 axis CNC milling center. Ours come with a special Delrin insert installed into the machined socket to precisely mate with the ball on the intake manifold. This provides excellent lubrication and unmatched strength. Did we mention *Ours are Guaranteed for Life!*

This part can be installed with the manifold on the engine. Unclip the 2 actuator halves and remove the long spring and rubber diaphragm within the actuator. Unclip the useless plastic linkage arm from the manifold ball (if it hasn’t done that on its own already). Reinstall the rubber diaphragm onto our billet link arm, slide it thru the actuator, then firmly snap it onto the ball. Replace the spring and snap the actuator halves together. This should take 10 minutes, and you can do this yourself – no need for $1,000 in labor to replace a whole manifold! 


You asked us for it and we listened. Another great billet replacement part to rid your VW/Audi of the weak plastic parts!

*Applications:*
Volkswagen : Beetle, EOS, CC, Golf and Jetta V and VI, Passat B6, and Tiguan 1 and 2 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).

Audi :
A3, TT, TT Coupe, TT Roadster 2007-2012 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*GruvenParts Billet R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these *Billet Front Adjustable Swaybar End Link sets* for the Audi TT MK1 and VW MK4 R32.

We start with a center body made from *6061-T651 aircraft grade Aluminum* hex to replace the flimsy non-adjustable OEM spaghetti links. We then add super strong *6,000 lbs radial load capacity* sealed ball joints on either end to provide many years of noise free operation. Our ball joints have a built in dust boots to seal out the elements and do not require any maintenance. If they ever do need to be replaced, they can bought seperately on our site. These linkages will not deflect under the hardest track corners and will provide the most accurate handling.

All center sections are powder coated with a thick layer of either *Gloss Black or Bilstein Jazz Blue* - please choose during check out.
Our design allows simple and quick adjustment *on the car*. Simply loosen the jam nuts at either end and spin the center body portion to lengthen or shorten, then retighten the jam nuts. 

This adjustable design will provide +/- 1 inch of adjustment on the car, which is enough to handle all lowered (or raised) set ups. You want the stabilizer bar end links to be as vertical as possible, perpendicular to the swaybar itself to avoid any loading in the fwd/aft direction.

Applications :
This product comes as a set of 2 endlinks and replaces OEM P/N's 1J0-411-315D *(1J0411315D)* and 1J0-411-316D *(1J0411316D) *found on the following vehicles and possibly other makes, please verify your OEM part numbers match these listed :

*1999-2006 Audi TT MK1 (all)
2004 VW R32 (all)


** And dont forget to also check our our rear adjustable control arms and swaybar end links !*


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Corrado G60 Power Pulleys !*

GruvenParts.com has designed CNC billet aluminum Crank, Alternator, and Tensioner pulleys for the Corrado G60 8V Engines. Each pulley is precision machined to a run out of less than .001 on one of our HAAS CNC mill-lathes. The products are completed entirely on the CNC mill, and therefore have a nearly chrome surface finish. Our G60 Pulley Kit reduces rotating mass by over 5 lbs. Added bonus - ditching those cheap plastic factory tensioner wheels!

Buy them as a set and save !!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank : 037-105-255 (037105255)
Tens : 074-145-278E (074145278E)
Alt : 037-903-119 (037903119)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet VW/Audi 24V 2.8/3.2/3.6L Oil Filter Housing Caps !*

*Modular Billet Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi 24V 2.8/3.2/3.6L Engines ! *

This product is intended to replace VW/Audi Part Number 071-115-433 (071115433). Please check the OEM part number of your oil filter housing cap before ordering. You can do this easily by calling your dealer and giving them your VIN # and asking them to tell you the part number for your oil filter housing cap.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*BPY Engine Upper Rad Hose Billet 4Y Fitting!*

*GruvenParts.com is happy to release our Billet Upper Radiator Hose 4Y Coolant Fittings for VW Golf/Jetta/Passat/EOS and Audi TT/A3 with BPY Engine -- P/N 1K0-121-087H (1K0121087H). *

The OEM plastic 4Y connector used in the upper radiator hose is prone to cracking and leaking which often results in a rapid loss of coolant which can permanently damage your motor. 

The GruvenParts.com billet 4Y Pipe is machined from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Aluminum*, professionally TIG welded, and then pressure checked by our licensed welders. This one will permanently stop the nonsense caused by the VW/Audi cheap plastic coolant fitting.

This billet 4Y Pipe is intended to replace the plastic 4Y fitting OEM P/N 1K0-121-087H (1K0121087H) found in the upper radiator hose of the BPY Engine Code VW's and Audis :
*
VW EOS – 07-11
VW Jetta – 05-10
VW Golf – 06-12
VW Passat – 06-08

Audi A3 – 05-12
Audi TT – 07-12
*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*2.0L BPY Engine Billet Dipsticks*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these unbreakable Billet Aluminum Dipsticks to replace OEM part number 06F-115-611F (06F115611F) for the Audi A3, TT, Volkswagen EOS, Golf, Jetta, Passat, and Rabbit. See the complete application list below. 
We’re all well aware that the OEM’s cheap orange plastic dipstick on these engines has a small clip that breaks off the 2nd time you check your oil. The broken plastic pieces commonly fall down the oil dipstick tube resulting in contamination in the oil pan. Once broken, the OEM plastic dipstick flops around on the tube causing vacuum and oil leaks, drivability issues, and a big mess. 

GruvenParts.com has ended all that plastic silliness by releasing these high quality dipsticks machined from billet aluminum with a specially sized O-ring. The O-ring creates a tight seal against the tube and will last far longer than the cheesy orange plastic version (while looking a whole lot better!). 

Our billet dipstick is CNC’d from a solid block of 6061-T651 aluminum with a stainless steel cable permanently attached. The cable end has a fitting with hash marks to signify oil level min and max. 

This billet aluminum dipstick replaces OEM P/N 06F-115-611F (06F115611F) on OEM tube P/N 06F-103-663H (06F103663H) and fits the following vehicles : 

2006-2008 Audi A3 2.0L Sportback BPY 
2009 Audi TT 2.0L BPY

2007-2008 Volkswagen EOS 2.0L BPY 
2008 Volkswagen Golf 2.0L BPY 
2005-2007 Volkswagen Jetta 2.0L (including GLI) BPY
2006-2008 Volkswagen Passat 2.0T Sedan BPY 
2006-2008 Volkswagen Rabbit 2.0L GTI Turbo BPY


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Custom Billet MK2 / MK3 VW Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3. These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. 

Choose Plain or VW logo caps. Please note the image shown of the VW logo cap has been lightly polished by hand. You can also chrome plate, paint, powder coat, anodize, or do other fun stuff to customize these strut caps. * All strut caps are held in place by 3 captive set screws (not just pressed on) !*

*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*02A Billet Stainless Steel Short Shifter Bracket*

Replace the weak plastic link in your cable shift mechanism with this one *made from Aerospace grade, hardened stainless steel.* Reduces side/side shift throw by 35%! This part replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6.

Replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) 


*Stainless FWD/AFT Steel Shift Cable Repair Block*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these solid stainless fwd/aft cable and side/side cable shift repair blocks for cable shift VW vehicles. These parts will quickly replace the weak forward end of the factory fwd/aft and side/side shift cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) where it connects to the transmission linkage. There is no need to source an entire shift cable mechanism (which is very hard to find, and also quite pricey) in the event of a broken fwd/aft or side/side shift cable. And if your cables are not yet broken, throw 1 of each of these in the glove box and be prepared for the inevitable! 

These repair blocks repair the FWD/AFT and SIDE/SIDE cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6. Please select the appropriate cable, as the blocks are different.

Add some indestructible hardware to the factory cable shift mechanism where it needs it most! Buy these parts together and save!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet VW/Audi 24V 2.8/3.2/3.6L Oil Filter Housing Caps !*

*Modular Billet Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi 24V 2.8/3.2/3.6L Engines ! *

This product is intended to replace VW/Audi Part Number 071-115-433 (071115433). Please check the OEM part number of your oil filter housing cap before ordering. You can do this easily by calling your dealer and giving them your VIN # and asking them to tell you the part number for your oil filter housing cap. 

Just like our best selling billet MK2/MK3/MK4 VR6 and 4.2L V8 oil filter housing caps -- This one was worth the wait ! Never, but *NEVER break a flimsy plastic oil filter housing again*. Or deal with the unsightly leaks created by the cheaply made (yet expensive) plastic OEM housing cracking and deflecting. We made this one the way VW and Audi should have – from A SOLID BLOCK OF ALUMINUM, by God!

First, we start with a massive solid chunk of *Aircraft Grade 6061-T6511 Aluminum*. The section is delicately placed on one of our special CNC machining centers and precision cut to EXACTLY match the OEM plastic housing. The metal gods (well, in this case, one of our highly talented CNC programmers) has programmed elaborate steps for the very time consuming and expensive operation of profiling the special buttress threads into the housing using the exact DIN spec thread cutting tool required for a perfect seal.

This part comes with *2 threaded holes *(M10x1) with steel drain plugs installed in both as shown in the pictures. You can therefore choose to install a VDO pressure sender in the center hole (VDO P/N 360 015) and/or a VDO temperature sender in either the outboard threaded hole or center threaded hole (VDO P/N 323 423). Please note the pressure sender will only fit in the center hole due to its size. Either hole can be retained as a drain. Please note the temperature and pressure senders are not included, you can source those from many retailers (such as Summit Racing). This *DOES* include the 2 steel drain plugs.

This product is intended to replace VW/Audi Part Numbers 071-115-433 (071115433) or equivalent. Please check the OEM part number of your oil filter housing cap before ordering. You can do this easily by calling your dealer and giving them your VIN #. 
*
Application Guide :*
Audi A3 8P All 3.2L
Audi A3 8P All V6 3.2L
Audi TT MKI All 3.2L
Audi TT MKII All 3.2L

Volkswagen CC 4Motion VR6
Volkswagen CC FWD VR6
Volkswagen Eurovan T4 All VR6 24v
Volkswagen Golf IV All VR6 24v
Volkswagen Jetta IV All VR6 24v
Volkswagen Passat B6 All 3.6L
Volkswagen R32 MKIV All All
Volkswagen R32 MKV All All

*Special Note At The End* : 
You will need to carefully remove the sping bypass valve located at the base of your OEM plastic oil filter cap and install it into this billet housing cap. Carefully push down on the bypass valve inside your OEM cap and deflect the spring to 1 side fully. The whole bypass valve will then unclip from the plastic OEM cap. Install it in the same position into our billet cap. It is easiest to do this on a work bench, just use a suitable deep well socket to fit against the spring bypass valve, face the cap down (bowl at top) while aligning the bypass valve with the metal tangs on our billet housing. Then apply about 10 lbs of force downward while wiggling side to side gently. Your existing bypass valve will snap into place over the metal tangs in our housing. YOU MUST INSTALL THE BYPASS VALVE. If you do not, the oil will simply bypass the filter and will not be cleaned.

When installing this cap into the oil filter housing, please clean all threads and use a bit of anti-seize on the threads of our part to make this easier to remove during your next oil change. Also, be sure to lubricate the o-ring with some fresh oil so it is not torn during installation. This part doesnt come with the O-ring -- that comes with the filter itself.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Corrado G60 Power Pulleys !*

GruvenParts.com has designed CNC billet aluminum Crank, Alternator, and Tensioner pulleys for the Corrado G60 8V Engines. Each pulley is precision machined to a run out of less than .001 on one of our HAAS CNC mill-lathes. The products are completed entirely on the CNC mill, and therefore have a nearly chrome surface finish. Our G60 Pulley Kit reduces rotating mass by over 5 lbs. Added bonus - ditching those cheap plastic factory tensioner wheels!

Buy them as a set and save !!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank : 037-105-255 (037105255)
Tens : 074-145-278E (074145278E)
Alt : 037-903-119 (037903119)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> *Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*
> 
> *GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines*

These bushings replace the following OEM part numbers -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos

Another Vortex 1st - You told us about the chronic rattles common to the intake manifold change-over valve on the 12V and 24V VR6 engines and we listened. Our bushings provide the fit that VW should have used to prevent intake manifold wear.

Our bushings are designed to provide more contact area and a tighter fit to secure the intake manifold change-over rod. Continuing to use the weak OEM bushings will result in the change-over rod vibrating (the source of the rattle), which in turn will damage the intake manifold itself. Last we checked, these intake manifolds were running close to $1,000 and are only available from VW. Dont take chances by waiting, replace the bushings with our versions BEFORE rattling occurs! There is no need to replace the rod itself, just the bushings.

These bushings replace the following OEM part numbers -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, EOS


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* VW/Audi 1.8T/2.0T Billet Intake Links ! *

*GruvenParts.com is proud to announce the release of these billet intake drive unit linkage arms for the VW/Audi 1.8T and 2.0T engines!*. 

*Ours are Guaranteed for Life!* - Would VW / Audi say that about theirs ??! 

This GruvenParts.com billet linkage arm replaces the plastic intake manifold linkage arm found on p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS) manifold, as well as manifold part numbers 06J-133-201-AL, 06J-133-201-G (06J133201AL, and 06J133201G).

As you already know if you are reading this, the OEM linkage arm is made from cheap plastic and becomes very brittle in the engine heat. The linkage arm socket often pops off of the ball on the manifold, rendering the variable intake manifold useless. This in turn causes a check engine light to illuminate as well as poor driveability, reduced power, and reduced fuel economy. Of course VW/Audi will not sell you *JUST* this part, you have to buy and install an entire new intake manifold to replace the cheap plastic linkage arm (with another cheap plastic linkage arm). While the manifold is pricey, the installation of the manifold and the entire manifold gasket set is where it will really cost you – most dealers and shops charge about $1,200 to remove/replace the intake manifold!

We think having to pay over $1,200 to replace a poorly designed plastic part on your intake manifold is ridiculous (and that’s putting it nicely). 

GruvenParts.com is now producing these linkage arms the way VW/Audi should have: from a solid chunk of *6061-T651 Aircraft Grade Aluminum* on a 4 axis CNC milling center. Ours come with a special Delrin insert installed into the machined socket to precisely mate with the ball on the intake manifold. This provides excellent lubrication and unmatched strength. Did we mention *Ours are Guaranteed for Life!*

This part can be installed with the manifold on the engine. Unclip the 2 actuator halves and remove the long spring and rubber diaphragm within the actuator. Unclip the useless plastic linkage arm from the manifold ball (if it hasn’t done that on its own already). Reinstall the rubber diaphragm onto our billet link arm, slide it thru the actuator, then firmly snap it onto the ball. Replace the spring and snap the actuator halves together. This should take 10 minutes, and you can do this yourself – no need for $1,000 in labor to replace a whole manifold! 


You asked us for it and we listened. Another great billet replacement part to rid your VW/Audi of the weak plastic parts!

*Applications:*
Volkswagen : Beetle, EOS, CC, Golf and Jetta V and VI, Passat B6, and Tiguan 1 and 2 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).

Audi :
A3, TT, TT Coupe, TT Roadster 2007-2012 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3 (MK4 coming soon). These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. We can also chrome plate, anodize, or powder coat in any color (please inquire via email to [email protected]). We can also handle "special" orders if you want a custom design (please inquire via email). 


*Engine Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*Close Up Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

We'll also begin work on the MK4 versions as well, stay tuned!

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*CHOOSE POLY-BUSHINGS OR SPHERICAL ROD ENDS !! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Please visit this post for the Official Thread on this part : 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...illet-1-8T-Head-Coolant-Flange-06A-121-132-AP


This is a feeler post to see if anyone is interested in having GruvenParts.com create a billet version of the 1.8T head coolant flange P/N 06A-121-132-AP, also interchangeable with 06A-121-133-BB, 06A-121-133-J, 06A-121-132-D, 06A-121-132-G, 06A-121-132-Q. (06A121132AP, 06A121133BB, 06A121133J, 06A121132D, 06A121132G, 06A121132Q). This part fits all 2000-2006 Audi TT w/1.8T engine and all 2000-2007 VW Golf/Jetta/337/20AE/GLI with 1.8T engine.

This part would be machined in house like everything else we make (*not in China*) using one of our 4 axis CNC HAAS milling centers. This would be milled from a solid block of 6061-T651 aluminum with some welding, and we could offer anodizing in most any color. All parts would be pressure tested prior to shipping.

Please post up your comments, and stay up to date by subscribing to the Feeler thread posted above.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*

*MACHINED FROM 6061-T651 ALUMINUM TO EXACTLY MATCH OEM PIPE DIMENSIONS - OURS DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALLED TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! *

12V and 24V VR6 Coolant Pipes aka Crack Pipes

GruvenParts.com was the 1st to build this part and it’s what started us off! We manufacture this pipe EXACTLY to match the OEM part shape so there is NEVER a fitment issue. Be careful when considering other billet pipes which do not match the exact shape of the OEM pipe. The fitment of this part is tricky and the shape MUST BE IDENTICAL to the OEM part to ensure correct alignment between the water pump and thermo housing. 

If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by us. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it's the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It's on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse! Our pipe has a modular design which allows you to plug the oil cooler feed line with a ¼ NPT plug if installing an external oil cooler. Ours can also be ordered with a chrome plated drain valve for quick and clean coolant flushes. The pipe can also be ordered with a brilliant chrome finish for those seeking the ultimate engine bay bling!

If you dont want to do this job again, buy the *LIFETIME WARRANTED* GruvenParts.com billet CrackPipe ! 

*Make sure to see our website for the complete installation DIY*

The 12V version replaces OEM p/n 021-121-050C (021121050C) found in 12V VR6 : VW Corrado, Golf, Jetta, Passat, and Eurovan. 
The 24V version replaces OEM p/n 022-121-050 (022121050) found in 24V VR6 : VW R32, Golf, Jetta, Eurovan, EOS, Audi : 3.2L V6 TT and A3


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> * VW/Audi 1.8T/2.0T Billet Intake Links ! *
> 
> *GruvenParts.com is proud to announce the release of these billet intake drive unit linkage arms for the VW/Audi 1.8T and 2.0T engines!*.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> * VW/Audi 1.8T/2.0T Billet Intake Links ! *
> 
> *GruvenParts.com is proud to announce the release of these billet intake drive unit linkage arms for the VW/Audi 1.8T and 2.0T engines!*.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> *02A Billet Stainless Steel Short Shifter Bracket*
> 
> Replace the weak plastic link in your cable shift mechanism with this one *made from Aerospace grade, hardened stainless steel.* Reduces side/side shift throw by 35%! This part replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> *Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*
> 
> *GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> *02A Billet Stainless Steel Short Shifter Bracket*
> 
> Replace the weak plastic link in your cable shift mechanism with this one *made from Aerospace grade, hardened stainless steel.* Reduces side/side shift throw by 35%! This part replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> *02A Billet Stainless Steel Short Shifter Bracket*
> 
> Replace the weak plastic link in your cable shift mechanism with this one *made from Aerospace grade, hardened stainless steel.* Reduces side/side shift throw by 35%! This part replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> *02A Billet Stainless Steel Short Shifter Bracket*
> 
> Replace the weak plastic link in your cable shift mechanism with this one *made from Aerospace grade, hardened stainless steel.* Reduces side/side shift throw by 35%! This part replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet VW/Audi 1.8T Billet Coolant Head Flanges -- NOW IN STOCK !*

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these VW/Audi Billet 1.8T Coolant Head Flanges made from 6061-T651 aluminum and professionally tig welded and 100% pressure tested. This billet aluminum version replaces the crack prone plastic 1.8T head coolant flange P/N 06A-121-132-AP, and is also interchangeable with 06A-121-133-BB, 06A-121-133-J, 06A-121-132-D, 06A-121-132-G, 06A-121-132-Q. (06A121132AP, 06A121133BB, 06A121133J, 06A121132D, 06A121132G, 06A121132Q). This part fits all 2000-2006 Audi TT w/1.8T engine and all 2000-2007 VW Golf/Jetta/337/20AE/GLI with 1.8T engine.

This part is machined in house like everything else we make (*not in China*) using one of our 4 axis CNC HAAS milling centers. This part ships with a new Viton base O-ring preinstalled. Just add your coolant temp sensor and bolt it up! We're so sure this will eliminate your crack prone head flange, this part comes with a *LIFETIME WARRANTY*.

Options for this part include deleting the heater core outlet, oil cooler outlet, or both. 

And dont forget to also check out our popular *billet 1.8T upper radiator hose 4Y and the billet 3Y.*


*Billet 1.8T / 1.9TDI / 2.0 Upper Radiator Hose 4Y!*

GruvenParts.com is proud to announce the release of our new *BILLET VW/Audi 1.8T / 1.9T / 2.0 Upper Radiator Hose 4Y Pipe * to replace the OEM Audi/VW plastic 4Y P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

This part is found in OEM upper radiator hose P/N’s 

1J0-122-101BL (1J0122101BL), 
1J0-122-101R (1J0122101R), 
1J0-122-101A (1J0122101A), 
1J0-122-101B (1J0122101B), 
8NO-122-101A (8NO122101A), 
8N0-122-101B (8NO122101B) 


* GruvenParts.com VW Golf/Jetta and Audi TT 1.8T Coolant Fitting P/N 1J0-122-109AQ *

GruvenParts.com is pleased to announce the release of our MKIV VW Golf/Jetta 1.8T and Audi TT MK1 1.8T Billet Y Pipe made from aircraft grade stainless steel to replace the cheap plastic OEM fitting found on hose P/N 1J0-122-109AQ (1J0122109AQ).


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> * VW/Audi 1.8T/2.0T Billet Intake Links ! *
> 
> *GruvenParts.com is proud to announce the release of these billet intake drive unit linkage arms for the VW/Audi 1.8T and 2.0T engines!*.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

